# Bathtub Vinyl suround



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I am doing a bathroom remodel and it calls for a new suround for the tub. Its getting installed with glue. My question is do i prime or paint the area where the new sheetrock was installed?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like a question for paint talk

Guessing but I would say some type of latex sealant , as long as it is not oil based.

So I guess just primer would do IMO


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good of you 2buck to help out your friends the painters.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Good of you 2buck to help out your friends the painters.


I'm in a good mood to-nite. The leafs just fired Ron Wilson (coach) 10 minutes ago









Plan the stanley cup parade


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm in a good mood to-nite. The leafs just fired Ron Wilson (coach) 10 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad the leafs suck! :laughing: Haha!
Im just stirring up the pot 2buck


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Too bad the leafs suck! :laughing: Haha!
> Im just stirring up the pot 2buck


I







on your post


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

